# Volume/mixer device problem



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi all, Almost each time the PC is on uptime the Volume Control fails. I still hear standard windows beeps and such, but can't play music or here sounds in games. When I open Volume Control from the system tray (or indeed anywhere else) I get, "There are no active mixer devices available. To install mixer devices, go to Control Panel, click Printers and Other Hardware, and then click Add Hardware. This program will now close."

It's getting very annoying.

It can happen at any point and has been going on for a few days now. Doesn't seem to point to any particular game or program in use.

Any ideas folks?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Essentially your computer can't see the drivers and software for your sound device. There is also a chance that the drivers are corrupted. What sound hardware do you have in your computer? I would uninstall the software for it, then restart your computer and reinstall.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Creative SB Ensoniq 128 on-board sound - all drivers -up-to-date. The problem goes away after restarting, but can come back at any point. Have done reinstall if drivers, but wondering if there's another problem somewhere else (compatablility issue or somehting?)


----------



## teddix (Aug 16, 2007)

i have the same problem with my computer and i have no idea what to do can u help me?


----------

